# Is It Worth To Support Icl???????wen Bcci Is Laggin A Lot



## siddartha (Aug 29, 2007)

Wen Much Hyped N Trusted Team Of India Is For Behind Success>is It Worth To Support ICL>>>>>>>>and Make The Same Mess Around


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 29, 2007)

see.....from a player's point of view, its really good. more fellas from county cricket get chances to play with international players....and more number of games they play...the better

but BCCI is the $hit over here, have started their own league. Now, tell me, if ICL wouldnt have sprung up, wud the BCCI started with their own league?

search first before u post.....there's already a thread running on this.....keep in mind ...newbie...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64755


----------



## siddartha (Aug 29, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> see.....from a player's point of view, its really good. more fellas from county cricket get chances to play with international players....and more number of games they play...the better
> 
> but BCCI is the $hit over here, have started their own league. Now, tell me, if ICL wouldnt have sprung up, wud the BCCI started with their own league?
> 
> ...


u **** break dont giv lik this suggestions>>>>>finchi


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 29, 2007)

thread reported...
i request you to please dont use slain language in this forum.


----------

